# Is this guy stupid or what?



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I found pictures of this guy on faceparty, absolutely loving himself and his body, but look at his legs, never been trained by the looks of it.










If your going to beef up at least have the common sense to do your legs too. If he got a punch his legs would snap under the pressure lol.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thats a good point...

But, what the hell are you doing trawling through mens bebos and saving pics?!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha i'm not, it was faceparty and it was the main page picture 

I most certainly won't be doing that to myself, he looks like half skinny half beast.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

aww dont be tight, some people cant train legs cos its too hard


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

You seriously worry me Daps lol


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Look on the main page of faceparty, they have a whole manner of freaks up there on the main page.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> aww dont be tight, some people cant train legs cos its too hard


Quality

Betcha he would be bigger if he worked legs.


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

daps, you make me laugh, really! i see your point but hes done a good job on the top half, maybe you should let him know and he might start doing the legs now


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

You should message him and tell him to start training his legs to get a better physique.

Im sure he'll appreciate the tip.

Tell him to post on ukmuscle to get training tips!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

You keep setting them up DaPs we'll keep knocking them down!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

sounds a bit like jealousy to me.

his legs are covered by the trunks but if you look at his right one theres a good bit of development in the quad.

fair play to the guy he's got a body that probably nets his sh*t loads of totty, I bet they dont really care about his quad development.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Most women are really botherd about mens legs... Its the upperbody they take notice of and hes done a good job there.

I'm not that fussed about my legs but i train them now and then, mainly rely on cardio atm though, just so i don't look daft and have a strong base.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

DaPs

who is the guy in your avatar BTW?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Liam said:


> Most women are really botherd about mens legs... Its the upperbody they take notice of and hes done a good job there.


LOL,

this may shock you dude, but not everybody trains to attract the ladies!!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

toxictoffee said:


> DaPs
> 
> who is the guy in your avatar BTW?


Its the stud himself 

Sporting his new hair do


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> LOL,
> 
> this may shock you dude, but not everybody trains to attract the ladies!!


I know.

But i can only talk for myself


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Its the stud himself
> 
> Sporting his new hair do


do me a favour

this is like rik waller telling simon cowell he needs to shed a few pounds

DaPs, TBH if you were not on a bodybuilding site, from your avatar i wouldnt place you on one. an elvis or rick astley tribute site, yes, not a bodybuilding site though and to think you would rip the **** out of someone else who looks like they have trained seems both odd and concerning, especialy so much to warrant a thread dedicated to someone who has obviously spent more time on their physique than quiff

embrace the guy mate, you dont know him, he looks good and TBH from the little we can see you are not in a position to judge aesthetics mate


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

toxictoffee said:


> do me a favour
> 
> this is like rik waller telling simon cowell he needs to shed a few pounds
> 
> ...


To be fair to DaPs everyone has to start somewhere.

Just because he is at the very bottom of the 'somewhere' and is a homosexual hairdresser doesn't mean he shouldn't be here.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Liam said:


> To be fair to DaPs everyone has to start somewhere.
> 
> Just because he is at the very bottom of the 'somewhere' and is a homosexual hairdresser doesn't mean he shouldn't be here.


TT didnt say that though, he said judging by his avvie he wouldnt think he's part of a BBing board - and he's right IMO.

DaPs is fine to have his opinions, it just looks funny when he's criticising someone who - i think we can all agree - looks a fair bit better than daps, thats not a dig at all but from a BBing perspective even with the guys 'untrained' legs, he looks better than most.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel an epic bicep thread coming on...


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

> [DaPs, TBH if you were not on a bodybuilding site, from your avatar i wouldnt place you on one. an elvis or rick astley tribute site, yes, not a bodybuilding site though and to think you would rip the **** out of someone else who looks like they have trained seems both odd and concerning, especialy so much to warrant a thread dedicated to someone who has obviously spent more time on their physique than quiff/QUOTE]
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to toxictoffee again.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> I didnt quite get the jist of that?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think Liam is a pasty smashing stallion.

I think if the lighting were better he would be better to show his rippling muscles.

The flash washed out all the shadowing and ruined his pic.

Most dudes dont know that he is a chick magnet, capable of pounding all awaiting birds he so chooses.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> sounds a bit like jealousy to me.
> 
> his legs are covered by the trunks but if you look at his right one theres a good bit of development in the quad.
> 
> fair play to the guy he's got a body that probably nets his sh*t loads of totty, I bet they dont really care about his quad development.


spot on tom


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Sometimes people have reasons there legs are lagging and they work damn hard trying to get them caught up with the rest of there body.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Glass houses, stones and something about a black kettle.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i recon someone has photoshopped woody allens legs onto vin diesels body lol, in all fairness the guy looks good and i think the camera angle makes his legs look thin but in actual fact i dont think they are


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Even if his legs are not up to scratch with the more than decent upper body he has I dont think we can really take the pi$$ out of him.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

There may be a good reason his legs are not trained, I am unable to train legs due to a back injury last year so my my physique is along the same lines big upper little lower, aint trained legs and lower back for a full year now....

He may have a reason not everyone can do legs and exercises like deadlifts due to prior injuries DAPs and also you cant really critisisim him considering is alot fitter than yourself aka rick ashley...


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

DaPs said:


> I found pictures of this guy on faceparty, *absolutely loving himself and his body*, but look at his legs, never been trained by the looks of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to beef up at least have the common sense to do your legs too. If he got a punch his legs would snap under the pressure lol.


Familar


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

hahaha quality


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

ILMAO - Print that pic out Daps and use it as a motivator for your own training,chop the legs off if it puts you off though .


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

toxictoffee said:


> from your avatar i wouldnt place you on one. an elvis or rick astley tribute site, yes, not a bodybuilding site


O sh1t I spat my lunch all over the fookin screen 

"Never gonna give you up never gonna let you down...." LMFAO


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

LMAO you spent all that time just to stick my head on his body, i am impressed, damn i look good, legs look ****e though i better work on those


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DaPs said:


> *LMAO you spent all that time just to stick my head on his body, i* am impressed, damn i look good, legs look ****e though i better work on those


It probably took him less time than it took you trawling through pictures of guys semi naked bodies, finding one that didnt quite make your w4nk bank, saving it to your computer anyway, uploading it to here and creating a thread over it


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

As i said it was on the main page, i think it's alot more gay that he was playing around with my head to be honest


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

ah24 obviousld daps thread is more gay than mine surely mate


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah but i'm not as weird so i win lol.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Offo and Daps,have you two thought of teaming up?

I reckon you'd give the chuckle brothers some competition!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Offo and Daps,have you two thought of teaming up?
> 
> I reckon you'd give the chuckle brothers some competition!


PMSL,

Repped


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Hardly, i am normal, you would realise if you met me lol.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Hardly, i am normal, you would realise if you met me lol.


Far from it mate.

You and Offo are the two un-intentional jokers of the board.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

To be honest with you I don't even quite know what I've done wrong :S


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm definatly intentional, again you would know if you met me lol.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Daps what they think is funny is u bad mouting a guy with a great upper physice and taking the **** out of his legs when your body aint brill its self..if u want to put it straight and a bit more upfront...


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

That's what makes life beautiful, **** taking. Give and take, love it.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I wud never take the **** out of a physique considering mine is more closely related to a a pig rather than a musclebound silver back gorilla


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I wouldn't like to be a pig or a silver back lmfao.

Strange analogy there lol.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I guess lol  But didnt say I have the body of one...i was more reffering to how pigs are fat and gorillas carry a fair bit of muscle on those bods of theirs


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes i got that part buddy


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

DaPs said:


> I'm definatly intentional, again you would know if you met me lol.


thats unlikely, i dont frequent toys R us or disney film premiers DaPs

big picture time mate

the guy you are slating is carrying good muscle mass, his legs arent (by the looks of that shot) as good as his upper body

there is still a massove amount of lean tissue and dedication there

perhaps less of the kyboard heroics and more doing mate?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

HEHEH at toxic


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not commenting on his upper body though, just his puny legs, mine are bigger than that


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

yet your forearms are the same size as your biceps so why shouldnt people rip you for having no upper body even if you have big legs?

same difference?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Lol my forearms arent the same size as my biceps at all, trained them for 8 months  I'm at around 11 and a half stone now from 10 stone 2.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Lol my forearms arent the same size as my biceps at all, trained them for 8 months  I'm at around 11 and a half stone now from 10 stone 2.


so i dont get why you are ripping into a guy who has a physique well beyond that of yours and many others?

im lost

if you were huge, ripped and had a physique to 'pi55 on his' i could just about understand but even then it would show a lack of tact....but you have posted a picture of a kid behind a computer who looks the the closest they come to a gym is the car park...am i missing something here

the guys pic = good/great but not finished

your picture = not even started

i am a little lost


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

How can you tell i have a tshirt on


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

well unless your head is the size of a beach ball and your quiff the same size of a tidal wave, you are small

no ifs, no buts

simply acceot the guy looks good and get on with your own insecurities, whether thats through training or finding somethin you enjoy or excel in?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

His legs are absolutely crap end of story, never mind what i look like, his legs are cack.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

ok mate

i will leave it there

you are very narrow minded in light of the fact you have the physique of a young boy

dont put those down who have obviously put the work in

you may be there one day my friend

for now, hide behind your PC judging people you will never get close to,

its a little sad


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Physique of a little boy, i'm hardly 9 stone of pure skin and bone am i. stop talking **** and taking a pop at someone through your screen, how about that.


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

hehe great thread made me laugh. Daps who gives a **** how big you are, you are very funny


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Obviously toxic does as he goes on about it so much. Talk about hypocrite too lol.


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

DaPs said:


> Obviously toxic does as he goes on about it so much. Talk about hypocrite too lol.


Well hopefully its just banter and not some weird crush or anything :crazy:


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Physique of a little boy, i'm hardly 9 stone of pure skin and bone am i. stop talking **** and taking a pop at someone through your screen, how about that.


now read back the very first post you made to start this thread........



DaPs said:


> I found pictures of this guy on faceparty, absolutely loving himself and his body, but look at his legs, never been trained by the looks of it.
> 
> If your going to beef up at least have the common sense to do your legs too. If he got a punch his legs would snap under the pressure lol.


my point made?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

toxic get a picture up!

DaPs every time you make a post or thread someone argues with you! Its classic


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Wouldn't say his legs were matchsticks as ya can't see them properly. Daps I wouldn't really critiscisize anyone until you had the mass or even more than the person you were taking the **** out of. Not flamin mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Even as a competitive bber with a better than most physique I would never state that someone has a crap bodypart.

Such a thing i so disrespectful of the hard work that is needed to produce results in the gym.

People who really train hard and are dedicated will hardly ever slate someones physique like that.

TT has a good point, you are criticising this guy but he's got a physique that outshines yours in every respect, legs are smaller but I would bet stood together he would be better than you. If you disagree with that statement then post up some pics of your physique so everyone here can tear you apart like you have done to this guy.

I think its really shallow to pick out a random guy from faceparty or wherever and just openly criticise him like that. What do you think people might say about you in a similar situation.

Waste of bandwidth on a thread if you ask me.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

DaPs said:


> I'm not commenting on his upper body though, just his puny legs, mine are bigger than that





Daps said:


> His legs are absolutely crap end of story, never mind what i look like, his legs are cack.


Thread is getting out of contex.

Naps - I can safely say, and I dont care of your reply, that this guys legs are bigger than yours.

Judging by your upper body, unless you have freakishly large legs, then his will outshine yours.

Hell, my biceps are bigger than your head, my forearms are bigger than your biceps, and my chest is, well, as big as you, but when you first uploaded a photo of yourself, I didnt rip into you did I?

This guy could have had a motorcycle accident, have a back problem, knee or joint problems. He could have had an operation on his legs or anything.

Hell, he could have been a 30 stone fat bloke and that is the finished result after years of blood, sweat and tears in the gym!

You said your 11 stone, well the guy in the picture is easily 15 stone, so just basic body compesition itself would make them bigger than yours.

If you want to have a pop at me for what I have said, feel free - It is an open discussion after all,

I know im right, and anything else you say, is just making you look like more of an idiot than what you already have done on this thread.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think the guy looks in bl00dy good shape, his thighs slightly less developed maybe, but his calves are actually quite big, in fact prob bigger than mine lol, so in effect he has only one weakish body part possibly, where as from Daps avy it does not look like you even train lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Even if he is a 'chest and arms' lads who is training to pull birds......fookin fair play!

We each train for our own reasons, I just wanted to get big and strong cause I hated being skinny, if he wants to notch a few on the bed post then great work! 

If the dude posted his picture up saying I have the best body ever la la la then fair play, constructivly point out that some leg work would be a good idea, but to pick a random dude for abuse is just wrong...IMO

Here are my pics Daps:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/22904-mini-update.html

If your such a good judge of physique's what should I work on? LMFAO


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> If your such a good judge of physique's what should I work on? LMFAO


pies.. work on eating more pies! :rolleye11


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Daps, my co ck is bigger than ur forearms, post some pics up then we can decide whether u can take the pi55......


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I just find the post weird. I mean, why would you start a thread up like this anyway?

IMO it's jealousy. Yeah, the guys quads don't appear to look as big as his upper body (or on par), but his condition is better than mine so full credit to him.

If this dude knew that he had a thread on him, & reading the comments he'd head wouldn't fit through a door LMAO


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Daps, there is nothing wrong with his legs, as Tom said they are covered by his shorts. His calves look fine and you can see he trains his quads. Not a great picture to show his legs though tbh. As for saying his legs are sh!te, I'd like to see some pictures of yourself because judgin from your avvy your just jealous. I bet he would find it very funny if you emailed him with your pictures preaching about training his legs!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i hear plenty of people ripping big ron sayin he's gone **** now........ big ron , ****, never!!!


----------



## Tomskiii (Sep 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> aww dont be tight, some people cant train legs cos its too hard


Haha, seriously tho thats gotta be a fair bit of training with no consideration for legs at all :crazy:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

you do open yourself up to critiscm Daps!

Talking about avtars - whats with Britbb's?

It looks like Kevin Levrone's body with Will Young's head!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Another pointless thread started by Daps.....


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

dave20 said:


> Another pointless thread started by Daps.....


this is the beauty of the ineternet though

the lad who gets no attention, respect or kudos in a gym can be something he wants when he joins a bodybuilding site as he has himself a stage to pass judgement and be an expert

many do this this and then claim to be experts as they are able to google answers

funnily enough take them away from their screen and the are:

small or weak

clueless

hold no kudos/respect in gyms

this is the "e lifter" personifiied and whilst not all the points above are applicable to this thread alone they run true with many of the posts of such people


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I trained at home and at college gym before that so i couldn't care less about kudos in a gym to be honest with you. As long as i get on with what i do and succeed that's what matters.

Nothing to do with that anyway, i was just bored and thought the guys legs looked puny.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I cant believe this thread has 6 pages.

6 pages of pointlessness.

Maybe I should start a thread on what shoes Im wearing today.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

U look puny....but we never critised you.......



DaPs said:


> I trained at home and at college gym before that so i couldn't care less about kudos in a gym to be honest with you. As long as i get on with what i do and succeed that's what matters.
> 
> Nothing to do with that anyway, i was just bored and thought the guys legs looked puny.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

At least i'm symmetrical and well balanced


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

so is a pencil


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Daps think of another thread to get everyone talkin like this one LOL


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Indeed it is.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

toxictoffee said:


> well unless your head is the size of a beach ball and your quiff the same size of a tidal wave, you are small
> 
> no ifs, no buts


Some funny **** in this thread but this had me ****ing myself.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, this thread is actually quite funny.

I find it interesting that daps is holding his won very well without getting upset at the flame's rising.

To be fair, the guy looks pretty good and probably pulls more birds than a few of us put together (except me of course), but although his legs dont look symetrical they are hidden.

My legs are big but not at the knee, so on some shorts my legs dont look all that good.

I have big calvs naturally and this even tosses out the symetry to my knees looking skinny.

But when I wear my pink spandex shorts out in the town with TinyTom, I get alot of looks at the gay barsmg::love:


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I think the guys here seem to think big muscles is what pulls girls 

Also they think this is solely a bodybuilding site, i might just want to get stronger, not grow unnaturally large muscles


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

tom, what shoes are you wearing today?

Is it those fluffy pink slippers again?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I think the guys here seem to think big muscles is what pulls girls
> 
> Also they think this is solely a bodybuilding site, i might just want to get stronger, not grow unnaturally large muscles


Mate no one has once said, big muscles pull girls and no one has said this is a bb only forum!!!

The reason peeps are goig raj at you is beacuse you are critising someone for having small legs when they are prob much bigger than yours!! end of.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think you'll pull more men with massive muscles hahahah , although the birds love em too big guys just blow em out and the girls go home rejected!! well the mingers anyway!!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I have big legs, i bet you all of my money in my account my waist and **** is bigger than his, lol trust me on that, god only knows why he cursed me with such a large rotund glutius maximus.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

You are an absolute fanny.......They should put an age restriction on this board so little 10 year old boys dont speak so much pi5h!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Lol i'm not even joking, i need size 34 waist to get trowsers around my a*se.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

thats coz its full of sh*t....


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I have big legs, i bet you all of my money in my account my waist and **** is bigger than his, lol trust me on that, god only knows why he cursed me with such a large rotund glutius maximus.


is it becuase god intended you to sit on it all of the time?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe so...


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

yippie daps bashing again


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I see after the constant abuse you have had your hair lowered, it must have been decieving at 10 years old and 4"11 people must have thought you were older


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

posted on wrong thread lol

Think i have already abused him tho


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

its not fair we pick on Daps, where is Offo to balance it out


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

leeston said:


> its not fair we pick on Daps, where is Offo to balance it out


LOL.... this thread is gonna go on and on if offo gets involved!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Is it because we are both Welsh lol.

I'm 5'8 and 19 actually


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

awesome avvy shorty PMSL laughin at that granny getting snapped 

daps is getting murdered on this thread PMSL, think before you speak daps and people probably wont shoot you down so bad or maybe they still will LOL... There is always some rick ashley look alike that will get picked on


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

DaPs is just a kid, shouldn't pick on him this much


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Liam your younger than me, but still you constantly keep that joke running, give it up


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

mickus said:


> awesome avvy shorty PMSL laughin at that granny getting snapped
> 
> daps is getting murdered on this thread PMSL, think before you speak daps and people probably wont shoot you down so bad or maybe they still will LOL... There is always some rick ashley look alike that will get picked on


pmsl


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes but you start threads like this


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

And you have a worse avatar than me, it's official


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Your right, i'm like the guy you were perving on... I have a poor body.. but then again even the mighty DaPs started somewhere...


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Lmao, if you expect to give an insult you can expect to get one  nice guns btw.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I said,

''yes but you start threads like this''

that is not an insult; its a fact, you have started a pretty daft thread here.

I don't know why your on this site, you must think you have the perfect body or you wouldn't feel free to slate everyone else - Even some poor kid,youngerthan you, whose been training for all of 3months!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

My body is pretty ****, that's why i'm here.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

DaPs said:


> My body is pretty ****, that's why i'm here.


rather than the gym?:crazy:


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

You got any pictures on here snor?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

now now Liam. Daps has a right to be on this site just like all of us. I just cringe sometimes when I read his threads/posts as I know what is coming!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

No i havent


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't have a go at me then, you have a picture of a girl on your avatar. end of.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

leeston said:


> now now Liam. Daps has a right to be on this site just like all of us. I just cringe sometimes when I read his threads/posts as I know what is coming!


I never said he shouldn't be here, just that he shouldn't slate people!

DaPs you can see my new improved guns in about 30mins im taking more pictures.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

DaPs said:


> Don't have a go at me then, you have a picture of a girl on your avatar. end of.


better than having a picture of a 10 year old boy


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey that's great snor until you get pictures up don't say anything.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

leeston said:


> I just cringe sometimes when I read his threads/posts as I know what is coming!


or p*ss yourself laffin!  i think you cool daps..!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I wont ever get pictures up, its not something that is compulsory, i would never make any comments about other peoples pictures they have uploaded for this reason


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

shorty said:


> or p*ss yourself laffin!  i think you cool daps..!!


i agree. Daps brings some laughter to this site. I am glad he is a good sport and does not flip.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Apart from you commenting on my pictures numerous times.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

DaPs said:


> Apart from you commenting on my pictures numerous times.


Is that really you? sorry i thought it was some kind of a joke, my mistake


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice, very nice.

Hypocrite 

Oh and at least get a nice looking girl on your avatar, she is a dog.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

eeeekkkkk, this is all going to end in tears. I am getting my tin hat out.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah i reckon snors gonna cry.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Daps, you do bring it on yourself dude, armchair expert attitudes don't generally go down well on forums with real experts (me not included). I think you need to take your 19 year old high natural test levels and go to the gym a bit more - rather than rant on a forum where people generally don't care for teenager bitching.

I think the bloke looks great, I would love to have his body - legs and all. You can bet if/when I do get to his level I will stand around posing and looking smug too.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

megatron, when that day happens can I please have your cast offs (women only)


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

haha, this isjust plain stupid and childish....daps grow up ffs!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know it is a bodybuilding site but I do come here for porn sometimes:eek:

This thread is pretty damn funny.

I cant believe how well daps can take one on the chin.

Props for that, I think I would even crumble under the pressure.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

snors avaitar is Faith from "in bed with faith.com"

Faith (your avatar) aint the best looking but has MASSIVE titties, just ruins it when she speaks, damn english girls lol.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

leeston said:


> megatron, when that day happens can I please have your cast offs (women only)


If it ever happens you can have my car mate lol.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

DaPs

would you spout this sh1te to people in the gym or are you protetced by the screen you sit behind?

honest question mate...is you online personality and lack of social etiquette a fair representation of your real life persona

i just cant picture someone like yourself with so much front in real life

all questions mate, no judgement this time


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm a nice guy, i'm just misunderstood


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

i sure you would be fine if people met you in real life, you just come accross very 'young' and keyboard hero like

then again most people i meet off the net are completly different in real life


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well being 19 he is still a bit wet behind the ears, but many people are misunderstood.

Communication is more of an art, it takes time to learn, you just dont pick it up over night.

Over the net sometimes it is difficult express one's self the way they would in person, it can be done but again it takes practice.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm still shocked that you slated this guys legs! They aren't bad atall. And you don't have "Big legs", why aren't they your avvy pic then?

Daps you need to grow up, train ALOT more and use your mouth for eating not talking **** ( well typin **** )


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Daps you keep shooting yourself in the foot...


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

Does DaPs even train ??   Saving pictures of guys to his PC is one thing ... and using a BB'ing forum with 90% males seems to tell me something else ??

So DaPs ... are you ? lol


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL - Poison Ivy - Funny you mention the 90% male thing. My mrs was taking the pi$$ out of me yesterday when she was peering over my shoulder while I was on ukmuscle saying how gay are you chatting to men on a bodybuilding site!!


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

westsider said:


> LOL - Poison Ivy - Funny you mention the 90% male thing. My mrs was taking the pi$$ out of me yesterday when she was peering over my shoulder while I was on ukmuscle saying how gay are you chatting to men on a bodybuilding site!!


LOL oh yeh ! Funny you say that actually ... my partner ( female ) of course ... always says " Oh your browsing those gay forums again " as a joke obviously  She knows and respects me as a BB'er but I guess she just cant help herself ! But in DaPs case he doesnt BB from what I can tell nor has he got his diet in check but still seeks male attention ????

Hey DAPS ...  <<< N O T !! lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I would hand over all my worldy possesions to have a physique like that guy

look at it this way, now he's so top heavy, he can do squats without the use of weights


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ye daps how can u call a guy who has obviously worked very hard at his physique when his legs dont even look that bad, not everyone wants a bodybuilders leg size aslong as they aint skinny chicken legs then all is good. How long have u been bb for? dont think u have the right to critisize anyones physique judging on your avi pic


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

fook me i think the guys in real good shape..

he may not be a bb the guy may be into mma or sommit..

dabs if 1 day your body ever looks like his you should be real happy as i m sure many fellas would be well chuffed looking like that......

another thing i hope the guy don t ever see this thread or he may come looking for you, lol some guy probs sitting at work now and you v took his picture and stuck it up in a forum and started all this about him, you evan have your avater pic up, he might come looking for you and beat the **** out of you , don t think he d have any probs doing it neither, infact he ll probs compare himself with you and just have a good laugh, i think you v really insulted a guy in great shape yet you look like you v never lifted a weight 

and i don t see him on the front of facepage, think you v been surfing the web looking for men...


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Ok, to be honest, as much fun as this thread is, its starting to bore me.

Can we please stop slating and abusing each other now please and all make friends.

Im not going to close it, but If the slating continues I will.

eace:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

westsider said:


> LOL - Poison Ivy - Funny you mention the 90% male thing. My mrs was taking the pi$$ out of me yesterday when she was peering over my shoulder while I was on ukmuscle saying how gay are you chatting to men on a bodybuilding site!!


my woman says that to me all the time, if she texts and i dont reply i get another msg saying stop chatting to strange men on line and txt me back you big gay.... i think she abuses me .lol


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

have you started training yet daps? or are you still getting everything perfect beforehand?

sorry but i agree with the rest of the threads. don't rip into a physique that looks better than yours. sure it may not be in proportion but in the end - who cares? he can train his body however the fek he wants, and for someone who does little or no training to rip into someone who has been dedicated for years - then i think he isnt the one totally in love with his body.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

There is this girl in my college class who bitches about every person that walks past.

''Oh look how horrible that looks on her''

''Err look at him he looks gross''

''God she looks fat in that top''

BLAH BLAH BLAH!

Couldn't believe it, i would never be like that i thought, and then realised that's probably what i sound like with this thread.

So i apologise for sounding like her, god she is a grind.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I think humans have this remarkable ability to analyse other peoples shortcomings while at the same time making excuses for their own.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

megatron said:


> I think humans have this remarkable ability to analyse other peoples shortcomings while at the same time making excuses for their own.


That would be a good siggy


----------



## Mook-Daz (Sep 6, 2007)

Classic example of projection

Voicing others failings in a negative way that is a reflection on their personal views of themselves


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Mook-Daz said:


> Classic example of projection
> 
> Voicing others failings in a negative way that is a reflection on their personal views of themselves


Oh spare us the first year psychology analysis, that sh1t is so arrogant.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

megatron said:


> Oh spare us the first year psychology analysis, that sh1t is so arrogant.


lol


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Mook-Daz said:


> Classic example of projection
> 
> Voicing others failings in a negative way that is a reflection on their personal views of themselves


Thats some 1st post.... :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mook-Daz;304769 said:


> Classic example of projection
> 
> Voicing others failings in a negative way that is a reflection on their personal views of themselves


----------



## Mook-Daz (Sep 6, 2007)

Aye sorry for the first post ramblings just browsed for a while and got frustrated at the attitude of the OP

Anyway, good site this though I'm a learner not a teacher so I'll mainly be reading


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

We all are teachers.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My Mother used to say that if you dont have anything nice to say about someone then say nothing.

Usually that stuff gets back to the person you are talking about anyway.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes hacksii I agree but I know people like that make comments like that and it ****es me off so I just had to say something!(hope you liked the thread I made for you!)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

offo said:


> Yes hacksii I agree but I know people like that make comments like that and it ****es me off so I just had to say something!(hope you liked the thread I made for you!)


Just saw that, thanks man.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I did write a more length meesage but deleted it I thought better of it hten typing what I really felt on this topic will send to toxic toffe and see if he deems it nessercary to say it as I think it may be biting...but straight up and I think sometimes people need it

I think this thread should be called "is daps stupid or what?" A bit more befitting as u came across as class A stupid


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Its cool, I am not easily offended and after years of posting it comes pretty natural.

I sucked at first as I could not structure sentences or paragraphs but I am getting better.....lol

I do think it is important to say how one feels but there is a right way and a not so right way to deliver that.

The delivery is everything.

For instance, if you want someone to listen to you, you compliment them first, this opens them up to trust you. Then if there is something you need to say, use kind words and get your point across.

But lets face it, some people can communicate and some cant.

My girlfriend cant, but I can.

And sometimes I need to just walk away as I cant help the situation, cant solve the problem and if I say anything it only makes matters worse.

This is maturity to notice when and when not to do this..........hee heeee

Life is too short to major in the minors.

Sometimes it is just ok to sit back and say everything is exactally what it is supposed to be, and everything is perfect.

I dont know why I typed all this up......  .......lol..........

I do love this board and I have not had any alcohol either...........

You know what is strange?

We all are men, and I look at every one of you guys as the same as me.

I will be 48 in just a couple of weeks but I can relate to the 19 year olds just fine.

Some times I can see age in the posts but many times not.

Just goes to show you how we all are the same, just a little bit diffrent.


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

toxictoffee said:


> well unless your head is the size of a beach ball and your quiff the same size of a tidal wave, you are small
> 
> no ifs, no buts
> 
> simply acceot the guy looks good and get on with your own insecurities, whether thats through training or finding somethin you enjoy or excel in?


Quiff! love it!


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

This thread is full of funny contradictions. 

Eg. "DaPs your out of order for saying that bloke has small legs and criticising someones appearance. By the way you are tiny,my wrist is bigger than your chest, have you even started working out?".


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Lmfao my avatar pic must be deceiving, i'm not THAT small.

11 and a half stone size 34 waist lol.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I used to be 11 and ahlaf stone 36 inch waist was a fatty .......lost a lot of weight went down to 54 kg i think thats 9 and a half stone now I am at 66-67kg -10 and half stone! 31 inch waist.. i had one meal A day for a year....suprised didnt become seriously ill


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

My waist will go down considerably when i lose my body fat which mainly goes around my middle area, especially my bum, natures cushion.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok guys, daps has appologized and the next person that jumps on him I will lock the thread.

No sense in repeating yourselves, I think he got the picture.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha, in a way they are worse than this thread because they say random crap which they know nothing about me really. Lol.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

hackskii said:


> the next person that jumps on him I will lock the thread.


i promise i wont mate

he might snap


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

But anway on a more happier note...god damn trying to think of something positive to say...nice hair daps???


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hi Daps,

Im a pretty big guy but i have quite small legs due to injury

does this mean im stupid??

I dont get your point bud, as everybody has already ripped the absoloute cnt out of you i will refrain but you are starting to remind me of all the gimps on another well known "bodybuilding" site...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

tiger dont take offense buy it can see u got big muscles.mate dont worry about it


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

DaPs said:


> Lmfao my avatar pic must be deceiving, i'm not THAT small.
> 
> 11 and a half stone size 34 waist lol.


I know, i was exagerating to illustrate a point...like people tellin you not to criticise how someone looks and then saying something about your appearance. I just thought it was double standards. Not saying you are in the right mind....

anyway you get my drift


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Haha, in a way they are worse than this thread because they say random crap which they know nothing about me really. Lol.


Daps but this is exactly what you did. You new nothing about the guy u commented on. learn a lesson from all this- just have a think about things a bit more before you right or say them, it wil save you getting so much stick


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Read the last page, i realised how stupid i sounded and apologised lol.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

If he says he is sorry then he is sorry innit my little welsh buddy of welshness


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Read the last page, i realised how stupid i sounded and apologised lol.


Yer i read it babe - least u held ya hands up, and realised your mistake, just learn from it, no point making the same mistake twice


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Trust me daps has learned alot on this thread...........................


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Same for me, absolute train wreck of a right knee joint means my legs are lagging behind.

To be honest though, I didnt think the guys legs looked that small in the first place


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Read the last page, i realised how stupid i sounded and apologised lol.


not sounded ... WAS.


----------



## Paulsy (Sep 12, 2007)

Poison Ivy said:


> not sounded ... WAS.


LMAO!!!! :L


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 25, 2007)

Paulsy said:


> LMAO!!!! :L


haha .. this is my problem ... I speak my mind ! I say how it is ! Unfortunately some take offense !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Poison Ivy said:


> not sounded ... WAS.


I expect more out of you than this.

Remember you dont like it when someone does it to you.



Poison Ivy said:


> haha .. this is my problem ... I speak my mind ! I say how it is ! Unfortunately some take offense !


Dude, he appologised, I dont think that comment was appropriate.

Again you dont like it when someone does that to you.

I am locking this thread.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

DaPs said:


> Is it because we are both Welsh lol.
> 
> I'm 5'8 and 19 actually


wow

you dont look heavy enough to be that height, and over 11 stone

have you got some lower body photo's, to end this debate?


----------

